# Looking for advice on Berkline Leather Seating



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey all, I'm looking for advice or recommondations on which Berkline home theatre seating to purchase. I've gotten a lot of info from Roman but I would like to know if any of you have certain experience with the following items I'm looking at.

Money really isn't a problem, I think I'm going to get power recline and buttkickers with the setup.

My room is 12 feet wide, tons of room in front and back, probably 13-15 feet away from the screen. With it being 12 feet wide, I still need room to clear the recliners on both sides if I can. People of all different heights will be sitting in them. So this is what I'm looking at...

13175 straight or curved
13217
12000
13174


Are there others I should consider? I'm leaning towards the 13175's.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

cshannahan said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for advice or recommondations on which Berkline home theatre seating to purchase. I've gotten a lot of info from Roman but I would like to know if any of you have certain experience with the following items I'm looking at.
> 
> Money really isn't a problem, I think I'm going to get power recline and buttkickers with the setup.
> 
> ...


Go with comfort and what you like. Make sure to look around for deals. No reason to overpay even if it doesn't matter.


----------



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I always shop around, try to get the best deal but also the best service..I'll pay a bit more for good service. The thing is I won't be able to test these out, I'm in Canada so I'm going to have to go on recommondations.


----------



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

Should have my powered 13175s in curved config in the next few days or so. I ordered mine from Roman and so far so good!

I am in Calgary and I will let you know when I get them


----------



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'm in Fort Mac but my house is in NB! I think I'm going to order the same, did you get buttkickers?


----------



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

No I decided against the buttkickers. I have 2 small kids and for movie nights I think we can make do without for the time being.

By the way, I ordered them from Roman last Mon. and they are in Calgary right now and ready to be delivered!!!!!

Unfortunately, my home theatre is about 3 weeks away from being "done" I have a crazy few days coming up so the delivery is for Tuesday


----------



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, I think I've decided on 3 13175's curved with buttkickers. I was going to do 4 with a loveseat but my room is only 150 inches wide and I don't think I'll enough room on the sides to walk by.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

You need around 24" for an isle. If you need two isles then you will not be able to fit 4 chairs. If oyu can leave with one isle, then you can do 4 chairs:

IOIOIOIOI - 120"
IOIOOIOI - 116"
IOVOOVOI - 121.5"


----------



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Roman. I sent you an email yesterday (Chris Shannahan)for a final quote, I believe I will be just doing the 3 with the buttkickers, depending on the final price, if it's in the budget.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, Chris, and I replied with the quote.


----------



## cshannahan (Feb 9, 2010)

Odd I never got it! I will send you an email.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Just forwarded it to you again.


----------



## krd1167 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Chris. I went with the 4 seat curved config which will leave me about 2ft and a bit one the one side. I have the components in that back corner of the room so I can access pretty easily. Now I am jealous, I should have got the buttkickers!!!

By the way, you probably are already aware of this but Roman was great to deal with. The communication side in particular. I can guarantee if more Canadians realized what we can get in the States even after brokerage,duties etc. they would be shocked( my father in law was!!)

P.S. If you order through Roman I can guarantee you will follow your chairs in transit via the tracking site! I checked daily... N.J. , Ohio, Minn , border...:blink:


----------

